# Unterschied zwischen Fox Supa brolly Compact und System



## Dodez (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, ich habe mich entschieden mir ein Fox brolly zu zulegen jedoch blicke ich da nicht ganz durch. Jedes Supa brolly kostet unterschiedlich viel und ich erkenne den Grund dafür nicht wirklich!
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus schon mal!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Fox Supa brolly Compact und System*

Fox Supa Brolly: 60ins Rahmen (152cm)
Fox Supa Brolly Compact: Der kleine Bruder; 50ins (127cm)

Beide: Front offen

Fox Supa Brolly System: 60ins Rahmen (152cm); herausnehmbare Front

Alle Unterschiede kann man z.B. in der Produktübersicht bei Angelgeräte Wilkerling nachlesen:
https://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/category/26/page:2/brand_id:4


----------



## hester (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Fox Supa brolly Compact und System*

Wobei im Moment schon ein Nachfolger für beide Systeme in den Startlöchern steht. Im Juli sollen sie auf den Markt kommen.

Neues Material, andere Farbe, das 60er bekommt nun auch Moskitofenster hinten.

Die "alten Modelle" sind im Aberkauf, das Supa Brolly Compact System wird schon für 249.-€ angeboten. Die uvp für die neuen Modelle liegt bei über 400.- € als System.

Gruß Hester


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Fox Supa brolly Compact und System*



hester schrieb:


> Die uvp für die neuen Modelle liegt bei über 400.- € als System.
> 
> Gruß Hester



Wer sich das dann kauft, ist selbst dran schuld, wenn man für weniger Geld das da kaufen kann:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ehmanns-HOT-...02?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1e944b1fda

 Allerdings habe ich gesehen, dass Ehmanns den Preis für das Teil kürzlich auf über 460 erhöht hat. Habe meines vor 3 Wochen für den alten Preis bestellt und bin begeistert. #6


----------



## karphunter (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Fox Supa brolly Compact und System*

die preise sind sowieso alle völlig überhöht. alles made in China billiges material mit immer neuen namen.


----------



## Jurik2507 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Fox Supa brolly Compact und System*

Hallo an alle 

Würde ganz von dem Brolly abraten. 
Material ist Schrott.lässt Wasser durch geschweige vom kondenswasser .

Das mk2 ist auch nicht besser geworden.


----------



## Joschkopp (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Fox Supa brolly Compact und System*



Jurik2507 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> 
> Würde ganz von dem Brolly abraten.
> Material ist Schrott.lässt Wasser durch geschweige vom kondenswasser .
> ...



So isses, ist nicht so wirklich für Dauerregen geeignet... dann doch lieber ein bisschen mehr Geld in den Titan Brolly investieren...


----------



## Secura2010 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Fox Supa brolly Compact und System*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> So isses, ist nicht so wirklich für Dauerregen geeignet... dann doch lieber ein bisschen mehr Geld in den Titan Brolly investieren...



Ich habe mein Fox Brolly bereits seit 2 Jahren und bin noch nie Nass geworden. Selbst 4 Tage Dauerregen ohne Probleme. Material ist Super! Kondenswasser hab ich auch im Bivvy ohne Überwurf sowie im Brolly. 

Kann somit den Vorrednern nicht ganz zustimmen!


----------

